# Puff Lifestyle - Puff Picks: Public Golf Courses



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

There are thousands of public golf courses the world over, often making it hard to sort the wheat from the chaff - and there's nothing worse than...

Read the full article here: Puff Lifestyle - Puff Picks: Public Golf Courses


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

There are some amazing courses here in the States where any of us can play at TPC courses...just like the Pros. They have some pretty amazing greens fees and you have to be on your game to know when the fees are the best. I know in Scottsdale the fees are around $50 after June 1 on the Stadium Course and Desert Course as well. Twi-light is a bit cheaper but by that time you're going to need asbestos to play. I usually hit the links around 6:30 am and finish by 10 and there is virtually nobody on the course so you get to play quickly. The same is true for The Boulders and Troon North..amazing..AMAZING courses and some of the best I've played on. I'm a San Diego native which means that I get to play Torry Pines for under $50 in La Jolla which I do when I get there. Pebble, Spyglass and some of the other area locations are EXPENSIVE and you still have to pay a fee just to drive onto 17 miles drive...I think. By the time you finally get into your GC you've had your wallet raped...I stopped play Pebble Beach years ago because of the insane fees.


----------



## David_ESM (May 11, 2011)

We don't have any major well known courses, but what we do have is an incredibly avid golf community that has resulted in 33 courses within a 45 min circle.

I can play 2 courses a week for the whole summer without playing anywhere twice.


----------



## Hambone1 (May 31, 2011)

I could never get into golf. My golf experience:

One day we cut work early to go play golf, some guys at work invited me to play (on a Friday). So we went to this public golf course. First thing we did was buy a basket of balls (each) to hit at the driving range. We do this for a while, I then put a few of the range balls in my pocket and then we are off to the first tee. Since I don’t play golf, the guys offered to use (share) their clubs. I’m on the green in three shots. The guys tell me that I’m playing Military golf, right.. left.. right..etc, then I notice an old guy in a golf cart drive up. He gets out of the cart and walks up to our green, then he proceeds to pick up my ball. WTF man! 

So I go off on the guy and all the other guys start to move away from me. So after talking to the guy for a while I found out he is a golf marshal. Okay, didn’t know they had golf marshals. He proceeds to tell me that I can’t play golf on the course with a range ball. Why not, I paid for them and it’s not like I’m going to steal the ball. I’ll give it back when I’m done with it. He ask me where by golf clubs were, I tell him I don’t have any. That I’m sharing clubs with my buds. He said that I could of rented clubs at the club house. Told him I wasn’t aware of that and besides my buds tell me that I can just share with them. Then he ask me where my golf shoes where, don’t have any! I was dressed in jeans and boots. Apparently another golfing fopaw! Then he ask me how long have I been playing golf. Oh, about 30 minutes. No he says, how long in your life time have I been playing golf. About 30 minutes I said and not much longer if you don’t leave me alone. He turns and walks away. But proceeds to follow us for the first 4 holes. About the 4 hole I yell at him ‘How long you going to follow us?’. He proceeds to ride off.

Then on the fifth hole some girl drives up and ask me if I’d like a beer. What.. um sure. So I start talking to her and asked her what’s she doing on a golf course selling beer. She said it was her job here and it was a service they provided. Um, so I told her I’ll buy everything in her cooler! I then just end up driving the guys around the golf course drinking my beer. Never been back!


----------



## David_ESM (May 11, 2011)

Hambone1 said:


> I then just end up driving the guys around the golf course drinking my beer. Never been back!


Umm... That is 75% of my golf game. You are a natural.


----------



## jimbo1 (Aug 18, 2010)

Bethpage black course, best bang for the buck, held two US Opens ('02&09).......IMHO


----------



## Tyrone Shoolace (May 18, 2011)

Hambone1 said:


> I could never get into golf. My golf experience:
> 
> One day we cut work early to go play golf, some guys at work invited me to play (on a Friday). So we went to this public golf course. First thing we did was buy a basket of balls (each) to hit at the driving range. We do this for a while, I then put a few of the range balls in my pocket and then we are off to the first tee. Since I don't play golf, the guys offered to use (share) their clubs. I'm on the green in three shots. The guys tell me that I'm playing Military golf, right.. left.. right..etc, then I notice an old guy in a golf cart drive up. He gets out of the cart and walks up to our green, then he proceeds to pick up my ball. WTF man!
> 
> ...


Sounds like a typical round of golf to me. Usually for me the first two or three rounds every year are exactly like you described then the rest aren't much different just playing the whole round.


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

Oh yeah....the game does have it's rule like anything in sports. What I love about the sport is it's a game you play against yourself..just you and the course and the challenge. It's a great excuse to smoke cigars,,, drink beer...kid around and make money by meeting strangers and 'hustling them'...yes, it happens.


----------



## nealw6971 (Jul 8, 2011)

Well, I will say I have absolutely no ability to "hustle" anyone, so if I ever get a chance to golf with Gary, I'll definitely keep a hand on my wallet... however, I love this game because it gives me the opportunity to drink a few brews, smoke a cigar or three, share fun times with friends, and knock the living crap out of a little white ball that's never done a damn thing to me... of course, it always seems to pay me back by losing itself in the overgrowth off the fairways... damn you golf balls!

Plus, you get to see cool stuff like this...


----------

